
A zest of lambda calculus - martyalain
http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/LAMBDACALC/
======
martyalain
As an example of the [{λ
way}]([http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/))
project's capabilities, {λ calc} is an implementation of the λ calculus built
on a {λ talk} syntax reduced to 150 lines of plain JavaScript coming with two
special forms, lambda and def - def could be forgotten -, and a dictionary
reduced to two functions, lib and +. Everyting else is made of user defined
functions, see more informations in
[word2talk]([http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=word2talk](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=word2talk))
and followings. More about {λ talk} in [brussels'
slides]([http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=brussels_slides](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=brussels_slides)).

